
Xlwings: Replace Excel VBA with Python - Lofkin
https://github.com/ZoomerAnalytics/xlwings
======
osullivj
Well, Python is certainly better than VBA. But what these "improve Excel"
addins or replacements tend to overlook is that compatibility with existing
spreadsheets is key to adoption. IMHO of course.

